# cant wait to get my yak NOW IVE GOT IT



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

just went and put deposit on my first yak a hobie sports fisherman   
should have it just before xmas

i have been looking at this web site for the last week or so for info on what to get what to look for and what my needs were and most important take it for a test peddle it helped me make my decission because i didnt have a clue what to look for so i thank you for that.

i went out and tested the 2 i was thinking about which were the sports man and the out back and felt most comfortable in the sports so thats what i got

cheers mik


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Fishing Mikster....welcome dude! You have chosen a fine machine. Show me someone that is not delighted with their Hobie....oooops I mean fishing yak. More importantly I defy you to show me someone that is not delighted with their yak fishing experience!

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome mik. I'm sure you'll enjoy her and catch lots of fish


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Good one Mik

Welcome to the forum, and here all will be looking forward to hear of your fishing expeditions. Perhaps Santa will bring fishing tackle too :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

just got my hobie outback yesterday, tried it today, hope you have as much fun as i did.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb0x2DsAAArXgAASYAMAAhCAL+/eoCAASKniEM0ho0zTKCjQAAAABxDWiGqvrMo4WngHyN8CaFb1HJnZgZWMojB9ob+MfREgoQYAZh/F3JFOFCQvTHYOwA==


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome Mick and congrats on picking up the Sport. It's a top little yak. Good times ahead!


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

cheers fellars i will defintaly put some pictures up when i get it red 
and santa is bringing some fishing gear andybear cant have a new boat without a new outfit :lol:

cheers mik


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Congrats on the new yak Mik.....

Another member of the Hobie brigade!!......if all out war ever breaks out us paddlers are looking to be out numbered 8)


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

still waiting man i cant wait to get my yak just got mysef a couple of reels for her (sorry santa did) should have it next week just in time my 3 week holiday starts yeeeeehhhaaaa    

mik


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

dont have to wait anymore picked my yak up today 
    

going out tomorrow in minnamurra river to get a couple of fish i hope

cheers mik


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Mik,

Congrats on the new yak..I fish the Minamurra a bit, might see you on the water.

Interested to know how the Hobie fins go on some of the shallow parts of the river.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

oooohhhh Dude!!!!!......oooohhh Noooo...It's all about to start. The fixation!!...the voices!!! the inexplicable desire to get out onto the water and reel 'em in. The explanations/lies to the wife/girlfriend. The purchase of dozens of lures and stuff that are possibly unneccesary and may never taste salt water. The constant rounding down of prices when the significant other asks "how much was it?"....,"good question!..it was very cheap and I mean very cheap, is a hugely limited model and very special...it is the very model and possibly the very lure used by JFK when he was shagging Ms Monroe......oh and it is usually $1190 per lure considering the pedigre and I craftily picked it up for only only $1...the rest to be used on stuff to buy presents for your family this christmas".

All bollocks of course...just sell the story and blow the rest on lures.

JT 8)


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

cheers jeffo

will let you no how she goes in the shallows do u do much good in there i have only fished in there a few times . i mainly just squirt some nippers and drift along the sand banks on the east side of the bridge and throw a few squiges around

.have you been up in between the mangroves on the west side and is it any good

Jt your not wrong there mate i have alredy told the missus i will be going out every tuesday and thursday to do my back strengthing exercise for my bad back instead of doing them at home  

cheers mik


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh, bollocks was it,

I thought it sounded like a very plausible story actually :lol:


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

had my first trip in me kayak yesterday and loved it    
geez you can fish in some shallow places and sneek up to some fish its unreal

told the missus i will just go for a short trip .in the water by 6 out by 10 i think i got out about 2 pm didnt want to get out at all.caught a few flathead on sp that was about it .

2nd trip today caught some nice fish on sp a bit more productive then yesterday( man i cant get enough of this) lucky its christmas tommorow or i would be out again

i will put up some pictures of the yak and the first couple of fish that i caught soon (just have to get the right leed from camera to computer)

CHEERS MIK


----------

